# Annual Expenditure



## 1950mcguinness (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, Hope someone can advise. Can anyone tell us how much it is likely to cost a year for things like electricity, gas, telephone etc. Also does Spain have anything like our council tax and do they pay TV licence. We are thinking of moving to Spain eventually and are just trying to work out our budget. It would be for a 2 bed house in a rural area. Any advice at all would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

1950mcguinness said:


> Hi, Hope someone can advise. Can anyone tell us how much it is likely to cost a year for things like electricity, gas, telephone etc. Also does Spain have anything like our council tax and do they pay TV licence. We are thinking of moving to Spain eventually and are just trying to work out our budget. It would be for a 2 bed house in a rural area. Any advice at all would be welcome. Thanks


So much of what you're asking will depend on WHERE (province and Town) and HOW you live. 

There is NO TV licence (currently?). Gas/Electricity depends on all sorts of factors and it seems can vary hugely. 

Phone will depend on who supplies the service and whether You'll want broadband - estimate about 40Euros/month for broadband with unlimited Spanish land line calls. Mobiles extra naturally and will depend how hooked you are on them - I don't have one. If it's VERY rural you may find there is NO broadband and maybe even no landlines for phones. And cell coverage may be POOR.

Council taxes ARE local and vary HUGELY. So do CAR taxes. Small villages are often MUCH cheaper! Variations are in 100's of %.

Examples

OK - I have a 4 bed house - In the "getting rural" area of Madrid.

Electricity is about 20Euros/month. 
Gas comes in bottles - and the price is VERY closely linked to the commodity price. Currently about 150 for 4 bottles - these last about a month in Winter - and 1 set lasts all summer. 

But we DO NOT keep the house that warm in winter and have no A/C. You may find rural properties have POOR insulation - be warned!. As we both work - well we 're really only there evenings and weekends. AFAIK there is no "night tarif" any more either - beware night storage heaters.

Council tax depends on the catastral value of the property - This is OFTEN reviewed at sale - and may rise considerably depending when it was last assessed. Like 100s of %. My wifes cousin bought a place in a village in Extremadura that was 70euros a year - it went up to 400plus. And you'll only find out AFTER.

We however pay a year what my parents pay every 6 weeks for a similar property in Dorset. You may well find that refuse collection is separate tax - it's normally minimal though.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All good answers from Chris as always but in Alicante (Iberdrola) there IS a night rate for electricity.

Surprised that you ask about TV licenses. There are none required here BUT you can think about spending 40 euros per month if you want UK TV in rural areas - less if you buy the kit in advance but if you need your own mega dish (beware planning permission!) you could be paying 2,000 euros for that. 

Cars - tax less, petrol slighty less, tolls more, second-hand prices much more 

PLEASE do NOT bring a RHD here!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Cars - .. second-hand prices much more


ESPECIALLY INLAND.

Car tax where I work is about €25 a year! Where I live it depends on cc etc - about 40 for the Citroen and 70 for the Discovery.


----------

